
Why I’m Moving Home - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/16/opinion/why-im-moving-home.html
======
kerbalspacepro
This is all good for JD Vance who is emotionally invested in the region with a
deep familial history, but he acts like it is only the lure of money, society,
and culture that make high achieving individuals move to the cities.

Maybe it's not just a pull factor, maybe it's a push factor? People aren't
just moving to the cities because they have such great value, it's because
they're escaping the toxicity of the villages.

~~~
Eridrus
Yeah, reading this is pretty alien to me; I actively want to avoid going
"home".

